# anybody a mosquito lake expert?



## MIKE53ALI (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm new to fishing but love it so far. I haven't caught anything noteworthy yet aside from some tasty rainbow trout lol. I have a certificate for a 4 hour fishing bout rental on mosquito lake. I most likely will drive up there for the heck of it and see what the deal is and fish from shore. If someone else would to come along with me to fish from shore... or join me for the rental... of if you have a craft yourself and are looking for some good company, please do let me know. I really am looking forward to casting out over this massive lake.

The boat would be launching into pikie bay which I have read is a decent place to start. I would be fishing for bass mostly (because I read that you can hook walleyes and pike fishing for bass), so I guess I can't go too wrong there. I've never caught bass, walleye, or pike before. I've got enough equipment and am only looking for someone to fish with or someone to take me (and maybe (if you would allow) a friend) out on the water. wouldn't mind gettin' the bait or splitting the fuel.

I'm also an endurance fisherman... I can stay out forever. so you don't have to worry about be wanting to call it a day early.

really would like and appreciate anything from a few tips to a day out on the lake.

message me for my phone number if you'd like. I can make myself available most days with some notice. maybe next week sometime, sunday? I do work, so I would have to check my schedule.

Thank you all 

good luck and

God bless


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

MIKE53ALI said:


> I'm new to fishing but love it so far. I haven't caught anything noteworthy yet aside from some tasty rainbow trout lol. I have a certificate for a 4 hour fishing bout rental on mosquito lake. I most likely will drive up there for the heck of it and see what the deal is and fish from shore. If someone else would to come along with me to fish from shore... or join me for the rental... of if you have a craft yourself and are looking for some good company, please do let me know. I really am looking forward to casting out over this massive lake.
> 
> The boat would be launching into pikie bay which I have read is a decent place to start. I would be fishing for bass mostly (because I read that you can hook walleyes and pike fishing for bass), so I guess I can't go too wrong there. I've never caught bass, walleye, or pike before. I've got enough equipment and am only looking for someone to fish with or someone to take me (and maybe (if you would allow) a friend) out on the water. wouldn't mind gettin' the bait or splitting the fuel.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Mike..
I'm no expert ,but do know you are starting in a Great area..The bass have been and Do love that bay....Can get crowded at times.Your right the Walleye and pike are there also..Pull up some past history here.Theres lots of great info..The weed bite is starting to heat up for eyes. If you leave pikie bay Find some weed patches and cast or pitch jigs/worm in and around them for eyes..

If your lucky enough you will get a bonus pike
Nothing like seeing that pike come up out of those weeds.

In my case thats bad..If i see them first i have a BAD habit of setting that hook before the fish is close..Next thing i know..I have lure coming at me 90mph...LOL....But man it gets the blood pumping... 

You should stop by the causeway bait shop and meet Linda and the girls.They will have a up to date fishing report.

Good luck!!! Looking forward to a follow up report ...


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Hi Mike.
I fish Mosquito Lake at least once a week and know the lake as good as anyone I would guess. Mosquito can leave you scratching your head and wondering where all the hype is coming from more times than not. The fish are there alright, but you have to learn some truths to find them. Mosquito can give up good catches of walleye and crappie early in the open water season, but once the hot weather, speed boats and jet skis, and the heavy weed growth set in, the fishing changes drastically. 
First off, you want to fish when the odds are on your side. This would include overcast days, and the magic hours before dawn and dusk, and of course after dark as well. This is not so say that you won't catch fish at other times, it's just to increase your odds. Another thing is fishing on the wind blown shore areas of the lake. The wind sweeps the micro organisms that are the bottom of the food chain, and thus, the bait follow setting up the bite. 
To be successfully on Mosquito requires learning how to fish in and around heavy weed growth as well. The lake is pretty much featureless like a big muddy bathtub. It makes finding "structure" a little different that on all the TV fishing shows. The weeds are the structure at Mosquito. The depth of weed growth is limited by how far the sun light can penetrate the stained water of the lake. On Mosquito, weed will grow into around 7-8 feet deep. The weed hold a multitude of fish. Bass or course, but also walleye. Fishing weeds can be extremely frustrating, but with the right tools, extremely productive. Fishing the edges is the first tactic to learn and also the easiest. Shallow running crank baits, jigs, and even live bait rigs and bobber fishing can be quite productive. Here again, your odds are better in low light situations, but fish can come and go through these zones at all times. Feeding fish use these weed edges as cover to ambush their prey. Fishing into the weed beds require some different tactics. Weed less presentation of soft plastics like worms or swim baits. 
Top water weed less baits, weightless worms, frogs, etc. Fast running bait such as buzz baits as well. But in my opinion, the best weed bed presentation is going to be live bait fished in the right place. I motor up near the matted weeds and then switch over to my electric bow mount motor. Being quiet is one of the keys. I will stand on my front deck and search for holes or pockets in the matted cover. When I see a likely spot, I'll flip out a live bait into the hole. I like to use leaches on an octopus hook with a small split shot to drop it into the pocket. Minnows and worms can be fished the same way, but I find leaches to be tough and they hold the hook better over multiple cast. It will surprise you just what lives in these shallow weed beds. Not only bass and walleye, but big bull bluegills, perch, cats, and at times, crappie. 
This is only my opinion, but it has proved to work for me. Like i said, Mosquito can be frustrating, but once you have the tools, you will find the fish! Good luck!


----------



## MIKE53ALI (Apr 21, 2010)

this is exactly what I was looking for. I haven't made it up there yet. I do want to try from shore first. Then it would be awesome to get an invite to an open seat on mosquito sometime next week and then I'd like to take my lil brother up there with our boat rental.

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE.


ps. I catch and release. except for maybe a couple walleye for a victory grill!




ALI


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

My pleasure Ali. 
Listen, if you're fishing from shore, the crappie are still spawning last time I was out. Fishing off the causeway or off the break wall in the state park is a good bet. Night fishing with a bright light or lantern will be the most productive. If you wade, you can get out to the brush and blown down trees where the crappie are actually spawning too. Over the last thee weeks I've seen break wall fishermen pulling in crappie ever time I've motored by. There's been one guy out there with a fly rod who always has fish. Be careful to measure your crappie. Mosquito fishermen get checked pretty regularly now for that 9" minimum length for crappie. Have fun!


----------

